

Why going through another accelerator program would be helpful? - mercmapua

Our social shopping startup is in its early stages. We launched a private beta mid-October and are now making improvements to throw a wider net in December 2011. We won 1st place in a pitch/demo competition in October with really great feedback from VCs. We're now joining Founders Institute for their Winter program which starts Dec. 14 and then plan to get in either YC or 500.<p>Does anyone think that serially joining accelerator programs like this is going to hurt us more than help? Our competitors have just raised $1-3M in seed round this year and every time we turn our heads, there's another competitor popping up. The social shopping market is heating up, so we wonder if we should just focus on finding a senior partner that can help us get funding?
======
Geekette
Your question seems a bit premature, with an underlying assumption of no
future progress. Why not wait and see where you're at by the end of the FI
program? You may/not have pivoted, gained partners/team members, attracted
funding, etc.

------
itmag
Sorry to deny you an answer and instead offer a question of my own but here
goes: What are some unexplored niches in the social shopping market?

